# Tosin Abasi string gauge?



## Bosko644 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, new here and just got in an Ibanez RG2228GK. I've been inspired by guys like Periphery and Scale The Summit but especially Animals as Leaders and decided to experiment with it but I haven't been able to find the string gauge that Tosin uses since I, like him, was tuning in drop e for the 8th string. i actually went ahead and got a .80 for the 8th but I'm still not sure about the other seven, anyone have any ideas as to what he's using? Anything would be appreciated. 

(I also tend to use elixirs due to oily hands which i doubt Tosin uses but if you guys have any preferences with string gauges yourself i'd be glad to hear them)

Thanks,

Bosko


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2011)

This has already been covered, LaBella HRS 12-80

I think the actual gauges are in the Animals as Leaders megathread in the General Music section.


----------

